# Kawasaki wont stay running



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a kawasaki 14hp that wont stay running at full throttle using the governor. I can keep it running if I use the throttle manually but as soon as I let the governor take over it blubbers and dies. It does not die right away but within 20 - 30 seconds. I have adjusted the governor but it did not help.Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.... Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

From your description sounds like the carburetor on this engine needs a good cleaning. Not getting enough fuel metered through to the engine.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

*kawasaki wont stay running*

I have taken the carb off and cleaned it out with no change. So why can I run the throttle manually with it running great?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

lanche said:


> I have taken the carb off and cleaned it out with no change. So why can I run the throttle manually with it running great?


when you hold the throttle closed feul is metered through the low speed circuit, an when the throttle is opened fuel is fed out of the main jet. if you don't get enough fuel the engine will stumble and die.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

*kawasaki wont run*

I didn't say I was holding the throttle closed. I was running it at full throttle by hand and it ran fine. I guess I was just checking fuel delivery. You don't thing it could be a problem with the governor do you. Just trying everything...Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you said it would not run at full throttle, I thought you meant you were holding it closed to keep it running. The governor will not cause an engine to die, it only regulates the operating speed of the engine. If the engine dies as a result of the operation from the governor, then the problem still lies in your carburetor. 

The problem is most likely a restriction in the idle circuit, as under a no load condition the throttle plate is only open partially and fuel is fed mainly through the low speed or idle circuit, as the engine begins to starve for fuel the governor opens the throttle in an effort to maintain the engine speed. When the throttle is opened then fuel is metered through the main jet and the engine will recover, as rpm's increase the governor attempts to slow the engine back down and the engine will once again starve for fuel and the process repeats or the engine dies.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

Im going to clean the carb one more time and see what i get. Maybe I didnt put in all my information but when I start this thing up it will run and idle great, its not till I give it full throttle (with the hand lever) that it starts to stumble and die. What I was trying is running the carb manually (at the top of the carb) and it seemed to do just fine at idle or full throttle. Maybe im just thinking to much but I will pull the carb back off and check it and clean it again. Thanks and happy easter


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Be sure to pull out the main jet and nozzle and make sure the pilot jet and passage ways to it are all open. If it idles great and only stalls when accelerating then the transition ports in the low speed circuit may still be a little dirty. 

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

Can you point me in the right direction for a blow up of that carb or do you need some numbers off it. The engine is in a John Deere mower if that helps....Thanks


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have noticed that when I start it I can keep it idleing and when I baby the throttle I can keep it running ( with a little surging ) Its not until I throttle up fast that it falls flat on its face. I have cleaned the carb again blowing out every hole in it after disassembly. What about the fuel pump, give me your thoughts please.....Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Still sounds like a carburetor issue, but there are a few other things to look at. Check for an air leak some where between the carburetor and cylinder head (including intake manifold), check valve lash and valve operation and finally check compression.

Here is a link to the service manual I think covers your engine as I am thinking you have an FC420V.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

lanche said:


> I have noticed that when I start it I can keep it idleing and when I baby the throttle I can keep it running ( with a little surging ) Its not until I throttle up fast that it falls flat on its face. I have cleaned the carb again blowing out every hole in it after disassembly. What about the fuel pump, give me your thoughts please.....Thanks


30yr's been dead on as far as I'm concerned, and is a top-notch tech with good advice, and knows his sh** so I'm just being a devil's advocate so to speak.

I want to point out thought that your 3rd post said you can run it a full throttle with it held manually, but your last post you said it won't run up to full throttle without falling on it's face. I'm sorry, but that's contradictory.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry its been a bit of time here but what I said in my early post is I can run the carb manually( at the linkage ) at full throttle. Its not till I run it from the dash throttle it falls on its face, almost like its opening to fast. I finally got it to run half way descent and my dad was happy with that( its his mower). Thanks for the help...


----------

